
The Visual Components of a Psychedelic Experience - Jaruzel
http://disregardeverythingisay.com/post/9331287956/the-visual-components-of-a-psychedelic-experience
======
Jaruzel
As a non-drug user, I've always wondered what people see on a 'trip' \- this
site has some good explanations and simulated images.

